# 20.5 x25 loader tires



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

need 4 new tires, looking for your opinions on different brands, radial or bias? only use loaders for snow


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have bias ply that us what came on them, once their shot (hopefully not soon), I will look at snows (Nokians are the brand that come to mind). Like you my loaders are strictly snow machines.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I may know where there's a decent used set, I'll make a call and check the size, and see if I can get some pics etc for you in the next day or so.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

sounds good thanks


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely Nokians if the machines are only used on snow. We've now got them front and rear on 4 of our loaders and two tractors and front only (so far) on two of the tractors. They're pretty pricey tires, though.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

i assume they are radials? any idea on price?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Rochester NY craigslist a guy has some brand new tires in the size your
Looking for.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

SHAWZER;1462212 said:


> i assume they are radials? any idea on price?


The Nokians are about $2,000.00 each; they're good for everything but mud. We've also put some recaps "Snow Plus" on our Komatsu WA320 and they're really good in snow. They were about $1,600.00 each including the casings in September 2011. If you have good casings, the credit should be about $350.00 each. The recaps were done by Pneus Lanoraie but bought through a commercial tire seller here we're no longer dealing with because of his lousy service on other stuff.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks for info, who makes nokian tires?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

SHAWZER;1462554 said:


> thanks for info, who makes nokian tires?


Nokian 

http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Landcare - Mont;1462649 said:


> Nokian
> 
> http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/


Click on Customer Service then check the Technical Manual - Earthmoving, etc. The tires we put on our loaders are the Loader Grip.

Their dealer network shows a couple in Barrie but I don't know if they know anything about the big stuff.

Pro-Tech Tire & Auto
http:
570 Yonge Street
L4N 4E4 Barrie
Tel. 705-722-8000

Revolution Wheel & Tire
215 Mapleview Drive
L4N 9H3 Barrie
Tel. 705-719-4500


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Found out the set that I knew about have been sold already. Good luck with your hunt for tires!!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

my mistact never heard of nokian tires thanks for the info


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

i found a picture of the nokin tires, they look awesume. u said you use the loader grip tires,,ever try the loader grip 2 tires? i am going to check into these tires some more.tymusictymusic


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I checked the Nokian site. The tires you guys are mentioning are pretty conventional looking. If all your work is S/R why not get some specialized snow tires for the loader?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont know what type of tires these are but i guarantee you they push snow great!!! look at all the sipping in those, matched with the small lugs i know they would grip great.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7780231&


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

tymusic i have been looking into snow tires for loaders, i will update when they confirm prices and availability. prsport


----------

